# Problem with net/cvsup-mirror



## Freitase (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am running a bunch of machines behind a gateway/firewall. To keep the ports collection on those up to date, I installed a local net/cvsup-mirror on one box and all the others get their updates from this.

A few weeks ago, I noticed that parts of the port collections on the machines were out of date. This was the reason:


```
csup -L 2 /usr/local/etc/cvsup/ports-supfile
Parsing supfile "/usr/local/etc/cvsup/ports-supfile"
Connecting to 192.168.77.5
Connected to 192.168.77.5
Server software version: SNAP_16_1h
Negotiating file attribute support
Exchanging collection information
Establishing multiplexed-mode data connection
Running
Updating collection ports-all/cvs
 Edit ports/dns/opendnssec/files/opendnssec.in
  Add delta 1.6 2012.07.08.12.39.15 scheidell
 Delete ports/dns/opendnssec/files/patch-conf__Makefile.in
 Edit ports/dns/opendnssec/pkg-plist
  Add delta 1.8 2012.07.08.12.39.15 scheidell
 Edit ports/dns/p5-Mozilla-PublicSuffix/Makefile
  Add delta 1.3 2012.06.29.02.56.27 sunpoet
  Add delta 1.4 2012.09.07.23.27.52 sunpoet
 Edit ports/dns/p5-Mozilla-PublicSuffix/distinfo
  Add delta 1.2 2012.06.29.02.56.27 sunpoet
  Add delta 1.3 2012.09.07.23.27.52 sunpoet
 Edit ports/dns/p5-Net-Amazon-Route53/Makefile
  Add delta 1.4 2012.09.04.15.08.50 swills
 Edit ports/dns/p5-Net-Amazon-Route53/distinfo
  Add delta 1.3 2012.09.04.15.08.50 swills
 Edit ports/dns/p5-Net-Amazon-Route53/pkg-plist
  Add delta 1.2 2012.09.04.15.08.50 swills
 Edit ports/dns/p5-Net-DNS-Async/Makefile
  Add delta 1.5 2012.06.29.18.35.52 az
 Edit ports/dns/p5-Net-DNS-Lite/Makefile
  Add delta 1.6 2012.06.22.01.30.56 sunpoet
Receiver: Connection reset by peer
Will retry at 20:10:04
```

csup checks a bunch of ports, updates some and then the connection gets reset. If I delete all ports on the client, then around 35k files are transferred and then the connection is reset. If I re-run `# csup -L 2 /usr/local/etc/cvsup/ports-supfile` a few times in a row, the number of successfully transferred files decreases from 35k to ~10 and then to zero after the third or forth try. And it stays at zero for all consecutive tries. However, the connection gets not reset instantly, so the previously transferred/updated ports/files are at least checked, before the connection resets.

When I use `# csup -L 2 -h cvsup.freeBSD.org /usr/local/etc/cvsup/ports-supfile` on my client, everything works fine to the end. When I use `# csup -L 2 -h 127.0.0.1 /usr/local/etc/cvsup/ports-supfile` on my mirror to check them out locally to a different folder, everything is fine. Only my clients can not update their ports from my mirror.

My supfile:

```
*default host=192.168.77.6
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
ports-all
```

The /var/log/cvsupd.log on the server(my mirror) shows no error.
I already deleted the entire ports collection on the mirror and checked it out again from the official freeBSD mirror, didn't help.

I am running FreeBSD 8.2 on amd-64. It worked without an error some time ago, however I can not tell what change to the system changed the behavior. I am using pf, pflog shows nothing.

Where would you look next for the cause of this problem? I know, that I could just copy the collection from one server to all others or just update all servers from the official mirrors, but I don't like either solution.


----------

